# 200 LEDs de 3W con lm350 o lm317



## tron (Jun 22, 2009)

saludos!

quiero hacer una gran lampara con leds de 3W
quiero utilizar unos 200 leds de este tipo, sin embargo he hecho pruebas y noto que para llegar a su maxima corriente (700mA) debo utilizar un voltaje mas alto que el maximo mencionado (3.8V), y me da miedo quemarlo.

me recomendaron usar un regulador de corriente continua, para garantizar los 700mA y asi evitar quemarlo.
encontre el lm350 pero no entiendo cómo se utiliza, algun experto que me de un par de tips?

tambien pense en utilizar este lm350 en un arreglo de x leds y luego simplemente medir el voltaje de salida para despues copiarlo en los demas arreglos sin la necesidad de usar otro lm350, como piratería haha.
ayuda, gracias


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 22, 2009)

Hola.
Cuál es el voltaje que piensa usar como fuente de alimentación.
Ya que tienes 200 LEDs lo ideal seria ponerlos en serie y en paralelo, mientras más LEDs esten en serie la corriente total del circuito será menor, pero el voltaje será mayor.
Si los LEDs trabajan a corriente constante, no vas a tener el problema de sobre voltaje.

Ya tienes una idea de como piensas conectar los LEDs, ai es así, sería bueno que la comentaras, para poder sugerirte algo sobre algo ya concreto.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## cevollin (Jun 22, 2009)

bueno amigo primeramente dejame decirte que si conectas 200 leds en paralelo el consumo total de todos los leds pongamosle que cada uno trabaja a 15mA tu consumo seria de 3 amperes el lm350 es lo que suministra este regulador se calentaria mucho por que lo estas haciendo trabajar a su maxima capacidad  ahora lo ideal seria como dice elaficionado  ponerlos en paralelo pero en serie de 6 leds porsupuesto cada led con 2 volts de alimentacion o sino en series de 4 leds con 3 volts de alimentacion c/u ahora si haces esto tendras 50 series de 4 leds el consumo total seria de 50*0.015=0.75amperes menos de la mitad asi si vas a poder usar un lm350 claro que tu circuito tendria que funcionar con una alimentacion de 12 volts


----------



## tron (Jun 22, 2009)

gracias por sus comentarios

1. el lm350 esta diseñado para enviar el voltaje necesario para siempre garantizar 3A, igualmente el lm317 hace lo mismo para 1.5A, si tengo una resistencia de 1ohm el lm350 envia 3volts para llegar a 3A, si mi resistencia es de 3ohm envia 9V.
Los leds cambian su resistencia interna en funcion de su temperatura, por eso son necesarios estos drivers que ajustan el voltaje ideal para siempre mantener la corriente maxima.

2. los leds que quiero usar son de alta potencia, 3W cada uno, es decir unos 300mA @ 3.3V en teoria.
la maxima eficiencia y brillo segun la tabla del led indica que debo usar I=300mA, entonces con un arreglo de 10 leds de 3W en paralelo llego a los 3A y luego poniendo en serie x cantidad llego a un voltaje "conveniente" cerca de 12V o 24V.

la pregunta es: como se usa el lm350? que necesito conectarle? la datasheet no es muy clara para mi
gracias!


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 22, 2009)

Hola.
Usa una fuente de 12V con el LM350, pon en serie tres LEDs (9.9V), la resistencia en serie con los 3 LEDs.

R=(12V - 9.9V) / 300mA = 7 ohmios,  usa 6.8 ohm.
El LM350 está configurado para 12V aproximadamente.
Chao.
elaficionado.
El LM350 debe estar sobre un disipador de calor.


----------



## cevollin (Jun 23, 2009)

y si usas un lt1038  en vez de un lm350 el lt1038 es un regulador variable a 10 amperios


----------



## tron (Jul 5, 2009)

gracias, ese regulador de 10A suena bien

en el caso de la propuesta de elaficionado pregunto:
si la corriente es la constante (3A=cte), para qué quiero resistencias? finalmente lo que voy a lograr es que el voltaje tenga que ser mayor para compensar la pérdida por calor (desperdicio) en las resistencias (de 3W no muy baratas).

3A / 10leds en paralelo dan 300mA por led, perfecto! ahora si pongo una fila solo necesito 3.3V, si pongo dos filas entonces 6.6V (10 columnitas en paralelo de 2 leds en serie c/u) si pongo 3 necesito 9.9, casi 10V

entonces con 12V es suficiente para que el regulador tome el voltaje necesario , igual que tu diagrama pero sin necesidad de resistencias... 

como ves?


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 5, 2009)

Hola.
Puedes calibra el regulador a 10V ó 9.9V, teóricamente no necesitará resistencias,pero debes tener encuenta que no exiten dos dispositivos electrónico iguales (en tu caso LEDs iguales). Por lo tanto, no tienes la garantía de que la corriente se distribuya de manera uniforme (igualitariamente) por cada LED. 
Suponiendo que tienes un voltaje de 10V, y 3 LEDs en serie (3x3.3V=9.9V), se tendría una diferencia de 0.1V, entonces necesitarias un resistencia de 0.33 ohm 1/4 W, así solucionas la distribución de la corriente por cada LEDs y las resistencias de 1/4 W son muy económicas (sobre todo si se compra en cantidad).

Pero tu eres quien decide y si no tienes problemas con experimentar, entonces adelante prueba tus ideas.

Suerte.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## tron (Jul 5, 2009)

ok

aaa por cierto...
como puedo usar PWM con este regulador? (me refiero a encenderlo y apagarlo rápidamente)
simplemente enciendo y apago todo el conjunto de leds y driver? como puede saber el regulador cual es la carga que debe alimentar? lo regula rapidisimo o que? a que frecuencia máximo?


----------



## Cienfuegos (Jul 16, 2009)

Pregunta dificil  =  nadie contesta.


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 16, 2009)

Hola.
No es pegrunta difícil, cuando no sabes que responder, porque la hoja de datos no proporciona información al respecto,  pero el que pregunta puede experimentar.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Cienfuegos (Jul 16, 2009)

La mejor opcion sin duda es usar PWM,sencillo,economico y sin calor ni problemas,todos los led en serie o en paralelo.
El lm350 es carete y el calor que suelta pues ....imaginate.


----------



## tron (Jul 17, 2009)

hola! =)
como podras haber notado si lees todos los posts, este regulador de corriente es practicamente indispensabe para usarse con estos leds de alta potencia, el PWM no me interesa para evitar calor (que aun asi va a generar) sino para un control de grayscale (nivel de brillo).
estos leds no son los de gotita, ya no son de juguete


----------



## Cienfuegos (Jul 17, 2009)

Yo solo te comento lo que tengo hecho en casa,lo alimento directamente de 220, lo rectifico y regulo  con pwm y a correr,con led de 10 W cada uno, y hasta el momento funciona bien.


----------



## tron (Jul 17, 2009)

saludos
con que controlas el PWM? que usas?
dices que alimentas los leds directamente de 220Vac rectificados?

puedes describir tu sistema?

gracias


----------



## boikoteado (Jul 27, 2009)

se ha ido de vacaciones ajaja

estoy yo tambien en un proyecto como ese...a que vas a usar azul rojo y amarillo? aaayy pajaroo


----------

